# Bad mummy



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Am very bad. Was suppose to leave work and go to the pet shop for food. Online shops said they need about 10 days to get the stock as kept forgetting to order. Ended up working late. Pet shop closed. No food for harry! Breakfast was last meal.

"Noooooooo!"

(Saving grace...a tin of food bought few months back to make up an online order for free delivery)

Tell me its not just me and you've done the same...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I always have eggs and tins of sardines for just such an eventuality!


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Yep!! Been a bad Mummy on occasion... Never fear you will be forgiven!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Been there, done that... Except Pippin thought it was great having human-ish food... well chicken and rice with peas and carrots!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Have never run out of food........but I have been at someones house or out somewhere and having such a good time didn't want to leave, did'nt bring Molly anything to eat with me for her dinner,so she didn't get to eat til we got home, very very late at night!
I learned my lesson, so now I keep a can of food in my car trunk! 
I felt like I wasn't feeding my kid!!!!LOL!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh yes...human leftovers with eggs and gravy over puppy chow....


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Harry did think it pretty fantastic to have tinned food. He kept going back to lick his bowl....he really thought it was an extra treat dinner! 

Will remember the rice and and peas for the future. No shortage of rice here. I think I went into a mini panic last night and forgot there is human food too. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

fjm said:


> I always have eggs and tins of sardines for just such an eventuality!


Same here. But it would take quite a few more sardines and eggs at my house.


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

Rice is especially good backup since its the go to bland food for sick dog tummies.

Overcooking is best and if you have a piece of chicken to toss in the cooking water even better.


----------

